# Picaxe Maybe?? Prop Controller Question



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I am looking for something fairly cheap to buy or build.

For an Air Canon.

Taking trigger from PIR and then applying voltage to open a 12V solenoid for x seconds.


Thinking could probbaly do this with a Picaxe 8 ( i think its been awhile ) but not 100% sure on how to lay that out on a small board.. 

If not then i'd probably purchase something like a PicoOne for $50.00 but if i can build a small controller for under $20.00 i'd rather do that since this is a point application without really needing much programing.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

If you get a CHI030 Picaxe project board (available from Sparkfun) and a Picaxe 18M2, that is all you need (other than a programming cable, which is required for all picaxe). The CHI030 has a darlington driver to operate 12VDC loads.
http://www.picaxe.com/docs/chi030.pdf


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

This sounds interesting. i already have the cable since i had previously built fritz's VLC board a few years back but haven't done much since then. But i kinda figured a Picaxe would be plenty to just give a short blast of air via the solenoid once PIR sets it off


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scream1973 - I have built something very similar to that for another customer - I used an optically-isolated MOSFET to drive the solenoid when a PIR was triggered. It would be very easy to add a time delay to it. Please PM me if you are interested...


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

The VLC Controller would work great - you just need a relay module to turn the Air Cannon on/off.

Search ebay for "Arduino relay" to find a ton of people selling these little boards. It's ridiculous how cheap they are now! The VLC can use a single 3 wire cable to turn a relay on/off and another to read the PIR, with a few other outputs left over to turn other stuff on, such as playing a sound file or turning on a light. I've done this for several years using the VLC with a variety of props. Mount the VLC and the relay in a plastic project box.

Let me know if you need more info, I can also supply you with some sample code that will be easy to update.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's the board I put together using the 08M2 Picaxe for this type of project - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26536&page=5
Check out post #47 for the most current version. There's also a video in the first post showing the updated controller in action.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Vlc, pot and a relay or ssr off ebay would be a very cheap way to do it:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/5V-Indic...Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item2ed32bac20

The relay board is under $2 with free postage!

Haven't been round much I'm afraid - lots of life changes getting in the way.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

I sent him some code that will work with the VLC, with easy to change values to tweak the timing.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

The relays that Fritz42 provided do not ship to the US. 
I found these. 
Will they work for my chicken launcher?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5V-Two-2-Ch...509345?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a26055


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, that will work. These relay modules are generic, multiple ebay sellers have them, you'll just have to make up a cable to connect them up.

If you look on the right of the ebay picture, you'll see:
GND
IN1
IN2
VCC

GND = GND from the microcontroller
IN1 and IN2 are the pins used for controlling the relays
VCC = 5V from the microcontroller


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Jeff, 
Would this work as my mp3 player?
Could I use 2?
I could have one for the proposed mp3 (chicken launch) sound and replace one of the relays (originally to control sound from a pair of self amplified speakers) intended for the pre-launch sound fx with one of these and have both sound fx coming from separate sd cards from the Picaxe?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Design-...t=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item3f37b4bdb0


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I am considering this as a starter kit.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PICAXE-28x1...695?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1957000f
It will give me the two inputs(reset and trigger) and the three outputs (Pre-launch Sound Fx, Launch Sound fx and relay for air valve) plus much more.

What do you think?
Wayne


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

That includes a serial download cable. Make sure you have a computer that can use it. Most of us use the USB cable like this one - http://www.robotshop.com/en/picaxe-usb-stereo-download-cable.html


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Do you know of a better starter kit?


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I hope I am not insulting anyone, you have been very kind, but I cant find much support for the PICAXE and I find tons of info for the Arduino. Is it realy much harder to program?


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

everyting about the PICAXE is several years old. Is it falling out of favor?


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

That sound board you linked to on ebay will work - you'd only need one, the microcontroller just tells it which file to play from the SD card. You'd have one sound file loop for the "ready" phase, and then another sound file play when the player pushes the button.

The Picaxe has never been as popular in the US as the Basic Stamp, but the support is fine - they just released an upgrade to their programming editor, you can find that on the Picaxe website. And the people on their forums are excellent and really know their stuff.

Arduino is programmed in a version of C, which is a bit harder to understand at first. Parts are available everywhere because the design is open-source, which means anyone can copy it and sell the copy.

It's all going to come down to you learning to set up one of these systems and programming it. We can help you with either one, many of the challenges for prop building are the same no matter what system you pick.

Before you decide on a language, read through some of the tutorials online and see if you can follow them. There are plenty for both.

FYI, I'm out of town for about a week, so won't be able to reply on this.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Jeff,
Thanks for taking the time to read and respond to my questions. I ordered the Aztec PICAXE starter kit with usb download cable and breadboard. I will be using PICAXE since I have found the forum in the UK.
Enjoy your trip. 
Wayne


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Halstaff,
The usb cable for the Aztec PICAX kit is different, it looks like a Regular USB end not the mini plug that is usually used.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just picked up one for Amazon.com: Kootek® 2-channel 5V Relay Module for Arduino DSP AVR PIC ARM: Toys & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51ktkIgpboL .. it was a lil pricer but ships free with Amazon prime so i got it in 2 days.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just have to look in my goodies box now and pull out one of the old V1 VLC boards that i built and figure out how to wire everything up since the board was built for servo control in the original design..


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Even the servo one can drive a relay board such as the ones posted. Worst case, replace the output resistor with a wire link.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Perfect..


----------

